# Lionfish on Shark Tank.



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody see this? Two guys went on the show Shark Tank to get investors who will help grow a lionfish business...spearing them and marketing the met.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes just watched it was about to make a post, sucks they couldn't get a deal lionfish are really gettin out of control.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Their presentation sucked, wy should I believe someone wearing a purple tie, they should have brought in all the literature in magazines about the lionfish.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

They said lionfish are one of the two fish in the western Atlantic with the highest populations or something along those lines, that seems like a little bit of a exaggeration doesn't it?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah i saw it, Even if they got a deal from sharks, i dunno what "two guys" think they could do to stop lion fish , no way, fast as they are spreading! What would they do lay claim to them, & want a profit if you speared some??


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Bounty Hunters*

Bout time to put a 'bounty' on those suckers. Make it worthwhile to take em out.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> Bout time to put a 'bounty' on those suckers. Make it worthwhile to take em out.


Some of the dive shops do give you money(shop credit) for them, but at $1-2 bucks a piece they'd go broke offering the bounty 365.


----------

